# Welche Visualisierungssoftware ?



## Lenz (21 September 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe für meine zukünftige Haussteuerung eine Wago und bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Visualisierungssoftware, welche auf einem Server (PC) betrieben wird.
Die Anbindung Wago/PC erfolgt über Modbusdatenpunkte.

Für mich ist wichtig:
- Messwertaufzeichnung und GUTE Darstellung (Messdaten-Historie direkt als individuelles Diagramm auf einem Blatt platzierbar)
- komplett individuelle Darstellungsmöglichkeiten (eigene Symbole, usw..) , sowie auch eine gute fertige (oder von anderen Nutzern vorhandene) Symboldatenbank.
- Video-Darstellung (z.B. Gegensprechanlage)
- Zeitschaltuhren für schnelle Veränderungen von diversen Geräten

unwichtig:
- Regelfunktionen (werden Wago-intern gelöst -> es werden nur die Soll/Istwerte übertragen)


Als erstes habe ich "X-Solution" getestet, was leider eine Messwert-Katastrophe ist...
Die Aufzeichnung funktioniert zwar, aber das Abrufen ist nur in einem komplett vordefinierten Vollbild möglich. 


Ich freue mich auf eure Erfahrungsberichte!

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2017)

Zenon fällt mir da ein. Ist sehr flexibel und sehr umfangreich, allerdings kann der Preis je nach Ausführung schnell hochgehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## GLT (21 September 2017)

Sieh dir mal IP-Symcon an - vlt. gefällts.


----------



## HaraldT (25 September 2017)

Für privat ist zenon vielleicht etwas zu viel aber für mich ist es aktuell DIE HMI/SCADA Software.

Eine Operator Runtime mit 512 Tags (CPU Variablen) kostet glaube ich ca. 800€ wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Dort ist ein Operator Editor als Demo dabei. (DEMO = Volle Funktion mit Zeitbeschränkung)
Bei zenon ist aktuell die WEB Visu usw. noch nicht ausgereift.

Für privat denke ich, ist die WEB Visu von WAGO  egal ob alt oder neu mit die schönste Lösung in Bezug auf P/L.


----------



## -J-E- (26 September 2017)

Das alles kann auch die Webvisu von Wago leisten. In der neuen Version also unter E!Cockpit sogar als HTML-5. 
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit und würde dir die Wagoeigene Lösung empfehlen.


----------



## Tiktal (26 September 2017)

@*-J-E-*: Kannst Du auch was zu Punkt 1 von *Lenz* sagen? Mir persönlich ist noch immer nicht klar wie z.B. Messwerte über einen längeren Zeitraum/Zeitstrahl angezeigt werden.
Oder ist es noch immer so das der Datenlogger im Prinzip ein eigenes Programm im Programm darstellt das man aufrufen muss und nicht wieder in die Standart-Visu zurück kommt?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Benneton (21 März 2018)

Fur Haussteuerung - mysmarthaus. Es ist billig und gut.  http://www.smarthouse.cloud/


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (22 März 2018)

Benneton schrieb:


> Fur Haussteuerung - mysmarthaus. Es ist billig und gut.  http://www.smarthouse.cloud/



Hört sich interessant an. Hast du es selber am laufen? Wenn ja mit welcher Steuerung und was hast du alles so realisiert?

VG
NSN


----------



## -J-E- (22 März 2018)

Tiktal schrieb:


> @*-J-E-*: Kannst Du auch was zu Punkt 1 von *Lenz* sagen? Mir persönlich ist noch immer nicht klar wie z.B. Messwerte über einen längeren Zeitraum/Zeitstrahl angezeigt werden.
> Oder ist es noch immer so das der Datenlogger im Prinzip ein eigenes Programm im Programm darstellt das man aufrufen muss und nicht wieder in die Standart-Visu zurück kommt?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.

Soweit ich weis, ist der Datenlogger inzwischen ein ganz normaler Visubaustein und man kann Problemlos wieder woanders in der Visu hinwechseln.
wir haben für die Trendanzeige ein eigenen Funktionsblock geschrieben, und schreiben die Werte Binär weg, was Speicherplatz spart im Gegensatz zum ASCII Log den der WAGO eigene Datenkonverter macht.


----------



## Tiktal (22 März 2018)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.QUOTE]
> 
> Besser später wie nie ;-)
> Ok, dann schaue ich mir das nochmal genauer an. Ich würde halt schon gerne in der Firma wie auch privat mehr Daten loggen, speichern und bei Bedarf visualisieren.
> ...


----------



## jeme-Automatisierung (24 März 2018)

Bei Interesse kann ich auch mit meiner Firma unterstützen - Fragen Sie uns dahingehend mit genauer Projektbeschreibung an.

Vielen Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (25 März 2018)

Hallo,
auch immer eine Option ist die HMI V3 zu nehmen, die kann sowohl V2.3 als auch V3 SPS'en visualisieren
hat zusätzlich die Option das eben auch Webvisu mit html5 serviert wird.
Hier ist einen Beispiel Appliaktion die zeigt wie man das mit V2.3 SPS und V3 also auch eCOCKPIT SPS'en macht.
https://store.codesys.com/hmi-example.html


Grüße


----------



## jeme-Automatisierung (29 März 2018)

Aber über HMI muss auf dem System auf dem die Visu bedient/angeschaut werden soll eine Software installiert werden!
Oder liege ich da falsch?
Dies sehe ich als großen Nachteil der HMI, da evtl. nicht jeder User Adminrechte hat um eine Software zu installieren, oder nicht gewünscht ist eine extra Software zu installieren!


----------



## Luzie (30 März 2018)

Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problenm mit einer vernünftigen Visu und bin da leider nicht Fündig geworden, also habe ich mich mit einem Bekannten hingesetzt und haben das selber geschrieben.
Da du Modbus nutzen tust kannst du über einen Sever (PC) mit winsocket einen Webserver und Modbus das ganze auch über eine HTML seite mache die per Javascript das ganze verarbeitet.
Wir haben dazu das ganze mit einer SVG gemacht und dort dann die ganzen werte und alles was noch dazu gehört dargestellt. Das ergebniss schaute dann so aus


auch werden die Daten in einer Datenbank gespeichert die Relevant sind.

Macht zwar viel Arbeit das ganze per SVG zu erstellen, aber somit habe ich nur ein Bild was dargestellt werden muss und nicht endlosen HTML text.

Gruß


----------

